# Braid over mono for surf fishing?



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

I just bought 150 yards of Sufix 832 braid, a favorite because it neither floats up in an arch nor sinks in an arch, so it will be a straight line to the lure for excellent feel and hooksets. I couldn't resist the clearance sale of 65 pound test on sale because such poundage doesn't sell well here in Utah.

I've been fresh water fishing it in much lower test here in Utah and appreciate it's advantages. Is salt water line different?

Though I haven't surf fished yet, I've bought my equipment and I've been reading books and the posts here for a while in preparation for my first surf fishing vacation. The location and toarget fish are still undetermined. I have plenty of vacation time saved up to use.

My reels are the Penn Spinfisher SSV 10500 and Penn Clash CLA 8000 which hold considerably more than 150 yards which is why I post to ask experienced surf fishers if the following is good thinking. I'm wondering if I should even bother to buy small spools or if I should fill the spool with braid and only buy it in large spools?

I have monofilament line in huge spools of various tests that I plan to use as the fill on the spool and top it with braid. My thinking is my surfcasts will be less than the 150 yards of braid, so I'll still have all of the advantages of a straight line to the lure for feel and a firm no stretch solid hook set. Then, should a big fish run far against the drag, it won't matter much that it's a stretchy monofilament once the hook is set.

I have two of each of those reels, so I can have them spooled differently to be ready for different fishing or even spool up upon determining what's out there that I'm targeting. At this point, I'm just trying to be broadly prepared for variety.

Am I missing anything in my thinking? Should I purchase the large spools of the braid I want to fish?

Ronald


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

First time trying out braid myself this season as well, also using Suffix 832 in 50# green. Had one test run back on a nice weekend in February, and I loved how it casted and the sensitivity of it. It also held bottom much better than 20 pound mono, so I could use less weight. Didn't have any issues with wind knots or tangles. I casted with both my finger and a new breakaway cannon, and had no issues with either. Unfortunately, the water was still a bit cold, and we didn't get a bite all day. Going back down tomorrow to try again!


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

And to answer your ultimate question, yes you should fill the spool. On thinner braid, mono backing is a good idea to keep it from digging into itself. On thicker braid it isn't as important, so you can fill the spool with braid if you want the length and want to spend the $$$, but backing the braid with mono is still a good idea if it meets your capacity requirements.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

Ronald H Levine said:


> Though I haven't surf fished yet, I've bought my equipment and I've been reading books and the posts here for a while in preparation for my first surf fishing vacation. The location and toarget fish are still undetermined. I have plenty of vacation time saved up to use.
> 
> Ronald


Ronald,

Because you're coming from Utah, I suggest going to "PINS" ( Padre Island National Seashore ) in Texas. Contact "Nickaway" ( Nick Meyer ) at Breakaway Tackle in Corpus Christi. 

Being a first-timer, you might want to hire a guide. Billy Sandifer is the local expert on PINS, but he might be retired by now. A 4x4 and beach-driving knowledge is critical !

The website corpusfishing.com should be helpful, too.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks, Daniel and PierRat! I'll keep buying the too short to fill braids to add to my tackle collection. I'm going for versatility and preparedness for all types of fishing. I just finished my fourth season of ice fishing and continue to add different dying skills. I enjoy it of course, but I'm more serious than just enjoyment. I'm very much into preparedness for harsh times to come and my preparedness style will be sea based mobility by sailboat which will open up a world of fishing opportunities -- both inland and sea. I have lots of deep sea fishing experience from childhood, but haven't tried surf fishing yet.

Ronald


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

The only reason to fill a big spool with braid is if you are targeting really long running fish, and need the line length braid will give you. You can run a mono backer, braid main line, and a mono shock leader for casting if you are fishing for typical coastal stuff. 

If you are getting ready, and have not get, hit the fields to get a good feel for how everything casts, and if you want to tape your fingers, use a breakaway cannon, or whichever. You don't want the big trip to come and find out you opened up a finger on your first few casts.  I cast in an empty field by an intersection here in town, people have to wonder what is wrong with me, but it makes for trouble free fishing when I have chances to get to the salt.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes, I do need to practice surf casting technique or even get lessons. Any surf casters in Utah? 

I have this twenty three foot surf casting rod:

http://www.squidjig.com/fishinggear/carbon surf rod.htm

I tried casting it for three days and decided to put it away until I get coaching or find a way to learn the concept because I can cast much further with my ten foot rod.

Next, I bought a Cabela's 15 foot Ugly Stick Surf three piece Spinning rod to practice with a shorter rod and maybe work up to the longer rod. I'm successful at casting that almost as far as I can cast with my ten foot rod which I've fished a lot. I bought those rods before joining this group to see what others here are using.

The twenty three foot rod was described to me as having surf fishing advantages to keep the line high and out of the breaking waves and it can cast much further. I think it's all about timing and progressive acceleration to properly load the rod. I need to give it a try again now that I can cast the fifteen foot rod.

Ronald


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

if you ever make it to Hatteras North Carolina bring that 23 footer I've been surf fishing for 30 years and never seen one


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

no way do I want a big fish on a 23' rod, a 200# ray or shark is bad enough on a 12'er
js


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Ive fished braid for many years and have found that putting a mono backer on then 300 yrds. of braid worked best for me.I usually use 40 lb braid with a spare spool of 50 for different circumstances.Tried the 65lb once and found that it cut my casting distance way down.With that being said ...I only use artificial ,no bait and a 4ft.mono leader.The bait guys can probably help you better if thats what you prefer.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Be sure to leave money in the budget for a couple of good sand spikes. Either of those reels is going to get heavy after standing the surf for awhile.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Ronald, 
As an East coast surf fisherman I would suggest getting 300yd spools of your braided of choice. This may seem like a lot until you do the math you cast 100yds, you walk back 25yds and spike your rod, and expect the unexpected a 100+ray takes your bait and rips off 100 yards of line. With 150yd spool you're into your backing and trouble in no time joining 2 150yd spools has the same potential for disaster because no matter how much faith you have in your knot tying skills that is going to be one more worry spot for you. Good luck with your surf fishing at whatever destination you choose.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Buster, thanks for that advice! When I was purchasing my reels, I looked and was surprised at how much extra spools cost, so I skipped that and bought two of each reel. Besides, it fits with me having extras of each rod for preparedness and knowing someday when Ithe special one for me finds me, she will have plenty of fishing equipment choices and still have plenty for our future children long after manufacturing benefits of a functional society are gone. I also like the idea of when fishing a school that is there for just the moment, an equipment change can be as quick and simple as casting another rod that's set up and ready.

Ronald


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Bosco (and group),

I'm athletic, so the heavier reels will be just good exercise. I see that fishermen often choose the smallest reels to do the job and it makes sense, but my main consideration is for preparedness and the overkill means it will last. Besides, it could be a big fish! Sure, good point. I will want to put it into a sand spike at times or for a second rod through I know I like to cast and work lures.

On sand spikes, I'll be making my own. I just haven't finalized my choice of designs. I have the advantage of working in a modern fabrication shop. I bought a titanium superalloy from Boeing for that and other things. I'll cut the shapes with a water jet and tungsten inert gas weld them into sand spikes. Though I've never used a sand spike (nor surf fished) yet, I'm trying to visualize which of two different designs I like best. One design would be like a sword of a "Y" cross section for the part that penetrates the sand to go in easy yet hold firmly. That would be welded to a pipe with a slide hammer built onto it. Though I have no question that it would be functional, solid and lightweight, I have concerns that the banging would scare away fish. My alternative design would be an auger style with a fold out tee handle that would screw into the sand. I might also have an adjustable telescopic feature to be sure the rod can be up above the surf even if out deep while needing to be deep in the sand. I'm least certain about the need for that and wondering how often it will be better in the surf than on shore.

Ronald


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a load of the sea striker spikes that have aluminum "angle iron" for the bottom spike section and then it has the plastic rod holder/bait tray on top. Just with they were at least a foot longer. If I were making my own it would be something similar. The "angle iron" is easier to put in the sand than pipe. Most of the time I do it with the right hand while the rod is in the left.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Marketwards,

Makes sense. I wouldn't want to spend a lot on a trip only to have a disappointment from saving insignificantly on line. 

I also realize knot strength is the weak spot.

I might just go for filling the spool with braid and save the 150 yard lines for some other use. It's an odd combination now that I think of it. What is the use for 65 pound test that is only 150 yards?

Thanks!

Ronald


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Have ur tackle shops spool your reels. Unless you have the math down to a science you'll always end up short or spending too much and have leftovers. And no purpose for 90 yards of leftover braid unless you make bracelets or something. The shops with work with ya on tape or backing. They spool it right and tight and you only pay for what is used. It's cheap now .... Not much more than doing it yourself. Don't ever believe the stated capacity of your reels. You dont know the manufacturer's "20 lb." diameter or how tight they spool it. Between work and trying to catch fish who has time for all that filler spool math.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Daniel, 

I wonder if I should have a holster for a rod on a backpack frame to be able to use my hands?

Ronald


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I've seen wading fishermen do that, but it usually hangs from the belt to hold the rod while they retie or bait the hook. On dry land, sand spikes are a better option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

I use these


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

2ndbar said:


> if you ever make it to Hatteras North Carolina bring that 23 footer I've been surf fishing for 30 years and never seen one


Never even thought of such a thing. I have seen some 15's, but nothing even close to 23'. I'd try it, but it just sounds crazy.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

It's certainly different! I talked to the business owner when I bought it. He said it changes the way people surf fish there. It's been years, so I don't remember details like where. Generally the surf fishermen there used waders and waded out about as far as practical with attention to tides and currents and then cast out as far as they could to get their bait out past the fourth sandbar. But, with these rods, they now cast as far as needed from the beach and the greater rod length holds the line out of the breaking surf.

I wonder if it's an advantage that's a niche to just a specific place. I'll give it a try and find out.

Maybe I should attempt practice casts with it again now that I can cast the fifteen foot rod, but I'm sure I can benefit from coaching because I might be practicing wrong and getting bad habits.

It seems like it's been a couple years since not being successful at casting it properly. I blame that on me. I've never learned how to surf cast and there doesn't been anyone in my Utah fishing experience that can show me how to do it properly.

I've recently been in this group reading the distance casting forum to see what others are doing. Not only are they using much shorter rods, but generally they're not using spinning reels.

I don't know if I'm onto something or will be getting new equipment once I go to a coast and surf fish for the first time and watch and hopefully get hands on coaching from others who are experienced.

Ronald


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

If I had a spare $150 + shipping I would buy one just to throw it!!!


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Spydermn, Right! That's inexpensive for a carbon fiber rod and the quality and workmanship is excellent.

Ronald


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I use a lot of braid, but everything that sits on the bottom has mono on top the braid because I was taught that braid is excellent for strength and capacity, but it cuts easily, I know for a fact 100# braid cuts much easier than 100# mono with a semi- sharp knife. my only reels that have braid to the top are my 2 small spinning reels that I use 1 for my sabiki rigs and 2 for the rod I use to throw gotcha's and such for Spanish. braid dragging across the bar with a fish on can't be a good thing with all the shells.
I'd hurt myself trying to thread the guides on a 23' rod!
js


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I would go with 100lb braid on the 10500, and 80 on the 8000. Get a 300yd spool of 130jb of of cabbage key for 60 bucks. There's your shock leader. Wax the spools up, and put some medical tape down. Get a quality tackle shop to spool your line. With those reels, a 6-7ft 200lb mono leader and some quality circle hooks will get you in business for drum, sharks, and rays. For spikes, I would recommend 1 1/2 to 2 in galvanized pipe. Dig them in with a shovel, and no worries about loosing the combo.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

js1172 said:


> no way do I want a big fish on a 23' rod, a 200# ray or shark is bad enough on a 12'er
> js


JS,

I can see that even a small fish would have a lot of leverage against me should I attempt to fight it with the rod tip raised. I suppose I would just raise it slightly and then dip it as I take up slack. Maybe I would have to walk up the beach some and take up slack as I run back. I suppose for a small fish, I might jerk the rod back in excitement and launch the fish out of the water and have it fly over my head. It can't fight as hard once it's airborne! Flying fish!

Ronald


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

JS: along with what you are saying, most of the big shark guys run all braid except for the top shot. The top shot being for exactly the issues you were saying: rubbing on the bottom whether sand, coral, shells etc. 

I am with you I only run braid on my smaller reels (1000-3500 spinning) the rest and casting reels I run mono or mono to floro leader.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Makes sense for surf fishing. That's why I'm here -- to learn these things. I'm fishing small reels here in Utah and appreciating braid. But, my spinning reels I have for when I eventually go surf fishing have plenty of capacity to still be able to spool a lot of monofilament line even without the braid advantage.

Ronald


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

There's a video somewhere on YouTube of a guy fishing for bluefish off a dock with a 21 ft rod.....they have "tropical" sounding accents. Anyways, a 5-10 lb bluefish snaps the rod tip in at least two places while bringing the fish over the rail. Of course, he caught hell from his fellow fishermen.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Mine is definitely much sturdier than that one. It's well built and strong yet surprisingly light for it's size. I'll have to look at the line rating, but I remember it says it casts 3 to 9 ounces. I played with it with 100 pound test braid casting some of my larger lures and getting them caught on things, it certainly has been tested pulling branches off trees to get my lure back. I couldn't cast it reliability back then and haven't tried it after I became fair at casting the fifteen foot UglyStick surf spinning rod. I need to give it a try again. I'm thinking my mistake is that I didn't know to start slow and have a graduated rate of acceleration with the strong punch at the end and perhaps trying stopping at the two o'clock position.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

one big advantage of using all braid on spool is you can downsize your reel.
300yds of braid means you can go to a much smaller size reel.
no reason to use a giant reel with 5-600yds of mono capacity in the surf
instead of 8000-1200 size reels you can drop to 4-5000 size
very few surf fish will run off 300yds of line


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm concerned regarding downsizing a reel. There might be something I'm missing, so I present my understanding to ask if there are other considerations to the reel size decision. My main criteria is the reel should last in future times from a preparedness perspective because there might not be new supplies available. That's also the main reason that I have at least two of everything aside from having the same for the special one for me (when she finds me), but I also like that I can have the extras ready to cast should I want a line or lure change or otherwise experience a problem when the fish are briefly there and moving.

I'm thinking that a likely main consideration for other people is fatigue from having a reel that has more weight than necessary to do the job. I'm fit and exercise just makes me stronger. All day and everyday at work I handle things that are much heavier and much more work than casting, so I figure it's not a problem for me.

I also like that I'll be prepared for the occasional fish that would be too big for the lighter gear. Though people successively fish with light reels, I'm thinking it puts quite a strain on them and the gears and can shorten their life.

I suppose reel selection is balancing those factors for what matters and for me! I don't think lighter weight for less fatigue will make significant difference and the other considerations and particularly lasting matters more.

But, please tell me if there is something else to consider for reel weight choice.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

I spent some time on the internet searching braids. I found "saltwater" fishing line, but nothing on what makes it different, but I continued searching saltwater because I'm getting line for my future surf fishing. Threadlock hollow core splices appealed to me though I've never made such a splice to fluorocarbon line before. Do fishermen in our fine group make these splices? I'm presently looking at buying Jerry Brown Decade Hollow Core Spectra 201527 in 2500 yards in 130 pound test. I like the different colors every ten yards which seems like a great idea to know how much line is out.

http://www.meltontackle.com/products/jerry-brown-decade-hollow-core-spectra.html

I know I can have it professionally spooled and buy just the amounts I need on my reels, but not in Utah and I want to know I have it to be ready without delay and pick the line of my choice and mainly satisfy my preparedness sense because we can't be sure when we need to count on just what we already have.

I think I'll also get a large spool of twenty pound test for distance casting to put on another reel. I'm liking the colors every ten yards, but haven't found it in low pound test in the large spools.

Advice, your thoughts and conversation on your favorite lines are invited.

Ronald


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

130lb test braid?? What in the devil are you fishing for?? Unless you are wreck fishing,colored line really hasn't a place.. JMHO 
If you were to tell what you were fishing for I can get in on the conversation..


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dude Stop!!!

You're way overthinking this!! 

You're surf fishing with spinning rods. Ugly Stiks at that...... Your making engineered surf rod spikes out of titanium..I don't care how athletic you are, how strong you think you are..... that's not what puts the bait out there.

My nicest spike cost me seven bucks... yeah I "engineered" it too out of 1 1/2 aluminum angle, scrap pvc pipe and a hack saw...You're spending money on stuff you don't need. Yeah the multi colored line is all pretty and stuff..For surf fishing it's about as useful as boobs on a man. Most any of the Drum guys have put 6 foot plus sharks on the beach using seventeen pound test and a 50 pound shock leader,; with at most, a Diawa 30 series surf casting reel or a 5000 series spinning reel.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Drumdum said:


> 130lb test braid?? What in the devil are you fishing for?? Unless you are wreck fishing,colored line really hasn't a place.. JMHO
> If you were to tell what you were fishing for I can get in on the conversation..


Thanks, Drumdum!

Well, it's not as simple as fishing just one particular place for one particular targeted fish.

I really can use your experienced advice. I joined this group to get valuable insights into surf fishing as I prepare to have my first surf fishing experience and later move and buy a sailboat to roam coasts, enjoy sailing and have quite a variety of saltwater fishing opportunities.

Presently, I live and fish in Utah. I just finished my fourth season of ice fishing. I've done some trolling of Flaming Gorge with downriggers. The last several years, I've been fishing mostly casting large lures with spinning equipment and fishing Utah reservoirs. Before that, it was fly fishing mountain streams and I got way into fly tying.

I grew up in Louisiana with boating and deep sea fishing for red snapper jigging off of oil rigs in about 200 feet of water about forty miles out from Grand Isle. When I weighed only 45 pounds, I caught two 45 pound red snappers at the same time which worked out well because they were pulling against each other instead of me leaving me to wonder how my line was "drifting" every direction when we were tied to an oil rig. They were exhausted when I finally decided to reel up to check my bait.

But, I've never surf fished and I wanted to, but we only jigged from the boat. That's in the past and I don't want to count on having a boat particularly from a preparedness perspective, so I want to learn surf fishing.

For that, I've been buying my equipment. I have two of Penn Spinfisher SSV 10500 reels and two of Penn Clash CLA8000 reels. I have several 6000 yard spools of various pound test monofilament line, but so far no big spools of braid. It's expensive, so I thought I'd go for less variety and from a preparedness perspective, should resupply be limited to rope and cordage making from the fiber from plants, then the extra bulk of 130 pound test of a superline would be far superior and not bulky at all in comparison while twenty pound test might disappear with a few encounters with big fish. I figure the 135 pound test will last and have preparedness reliability. On the big spools of the big reels, there will still be plenty of length.

I chose the big reels to not be without a reel due to pushing a too small reel to fight a fish too big. Fish bucket pointed out an advantage of braid to be able to downsize the reel. I'm sure that's an advantage to those who cast all day. But, I'm sometimes am repetitive with using heavy power tools all day, shooting big handguns, rowing a boat. I'm blessed with physical fitness, so heavier reels than necessary will be just a little healthful exercise for me. I do have plenty of light reels, but none of them for saltwater environments. They might not last long for that. The Penn reels will last.

Now to, best as I can, answer your question. I greatly enjoy fishing and have done all sorts of fishing EXCEPT surf fishing and I don't know much about it except for reading some books and our PierAndSurf.com, so with that and choosing sea based mobility by sailboat as my preparedness style, I want to be prepared for all sorts of fishing which I am EXCEPT for surf fishing. I intend to have many rods set up for different fishing to be able to select the appropriate one depending upon which coast I'm on and where in our world of two hundred twenty thousand miles of coastline and inland navigable waterways I happen to be in my travels. That's for the future, but I'm preparing for it now.

For my first surf fishing experience, I will take a vacation to a coast. I don't know yet which one or where or when or which fish to target with the logistics of that, but that's why I'm here reading posts to help me decide.

So far, I have some cheap monofilament spooled onto one reel with the others still new in the box and I've been practicing surf casting with some practice weights. I've also tried some of my larger lures. I'm very poor at surf casting so far and here in Utah, I haven't found anyone to show me their technique.

I hadn't heard of wreak fishing until you mentioned it, so I just read an article on it. Sure, that looks fun and yes, I do want to also be prepared for that for when I eventually try it. But, for now, I mainly want to get line for my reels to be able to spool up from my own supplies with whatever is most appropriate for the occasion. 

On the attraction of the different colors every ten yards, I have some level wind reels with electronic digital counters. I haven't used them much, but I liked using them for ice fishing to quickly get down to the exact same depth in other holes that I've spotted cruising or suspended fish on my MarCum LX-9 set up in one hole. I figure I can't have a line counter on my spinning reels and though I don't presently see why it might be helpful, it doesn't seem to change the price of braid to have that ability. I can guess one way it might be helpful. If I'm catching fish in a particular direction and distance, it couldn't hurt to be able to repeat casting the same distance with the different colors every ten yards.

As to the pound test. Yes, sure, I do need advice. I do also want it in twenty pound test since it can cast much further. I'm thinking I need about 80 pound test fluorocarbon shock leader for surf casting some weight. I searched our group for the term "Threadlock" to see how well the splices it makes to leader is liked, but found no mention of it. I have no experience, but I'm guessing there is a minimum size needed to splice that way to large diameter fluorocarbon leader as used for surf fishing. I see it isn't available in many sizes and the 135 pound test of Threadlock is less expensive. Though that doesn't matter to me, I took it as a possible clue that it is most popular and I'm guessing because it has a practical range of diameters to which it can splice to leaders. Anyway, that's what I was thinking having no experience with it at all except from seeing a few YouTube videos from the manufacturer.

Yes, I have a lot to learn. But, I hope to stock up without waiting for that experience to come in time and instead based upon advice from the experienced fishermen here.

I do want to stock up on the fishing lines that I will need because the rest my expensive fishing gear is useless without it in future harsh times to come when the convenience of going to a neighborhood supply shop is no longer available. From a preparedness perspective fishing supplies are too important to not already have what I need.

Fish is excellent food! AND my favorite! No need to be hungry when I can fish! No need to deal with Zombies when I can sail away! AND since I'll often be on a coast, with this preparedness style transition, it will be fun and great preparedness to become good at surf fishing and with having an excellent variety of equipment and tackle for all of the various surf fishing places and situations I might encounter.

Ronald


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> Dude Stop!!!
> 
> You're way overthinking this!!
> 
> ...



Thanks, DaBig2na!

I already have this equipment. Is spinning a wrong choice? I've noticed a lot of spinning rods and reels in the pictures on sand spikes. I can buy new equipment. Particularly rods as I've noticed in this group, expensive surf rods are important. Perhaps that's what I need to cast far. Not spinning? Perhaps that equipment is best for another sort of fishing. I'm willing to buy all new equipment.

I want to do surf fishing right!

I want to learn right! That will be the purpose of my first (unplanned at present) surf fishing vacation.

I haven't made my sand spikes yet, so it's not too late to cancel making those and make some extra knives and other things from the titanium instead.

I was working on my above reply when you posted, so that will give you some idea of what I'd like to accomplish. I welcome your advice.

If I'm making mistakes, I'd sure appreciate getting them corrected early and certainly before poor choices prove to be unreliable and particularly before the future harsh times to come when proper equipment choices will be no longer available.

Ronald


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

is this dude for real? sounds like bs to me


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Have you never met a person who is not like you? Just look at our recent election to know how sharply divided and different roughly half of the population is from the other half. Which part is odd to your sensibilities? That I take a hobby so seriously or that fishing is good preparedness or do you think there is no reason for preparedness and nothing can go horribly wrong?


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Ronald H Levine said:


> Have you never met a person who is not like you? Just look at our recent election to know how sharply divided and different roughly half of the population is from the other half. Which part is odd to your sensibilities? That I take a hobby so seriously or that fishing is good preparedness or do you think there is no reason for preparedness and nothing can go horribly wrong?


zombies aren't real


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ronald H Levine said:


> Thanks, Drumdum!
> 
> Well, it's not as simple as fishing just one particular place for one particular targeted fish.
> 
> ...


 Far as equipment,use spinning,that's fine. But downsize to 12, 9 and 7'.. Drop your size reels to 3000-6000 sizes. Use 6000 with 12' rod that can handle 8oz and bait.. Use 9 to throw 1to 2oz,can throw a stingsilver,hopkins,other lures,or double bottom rig.. Use 7'er for trout puppydrum and other species you may throw a grub for,as well as light sinker with bottom rig.. Max on bigger would be 20lb test mono,medium would be 15-20lb braid like fireline or power pro.. Smaller I would use 10 or even 6 crystal fireline,maybe 10 power pro..


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yep what DD said


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

What greg said !

Let me add K.I.S.S.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

DaBig2na said:


> Dude Stop!!!
> 
> You're way overthinking this!!
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar he only forgot to mention where he last dined and who he knows.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

geo said:


> zombies aren't real


True.

That's a relief. I thought you might have been questioning the red snapper fish story.

Regarding Zombies, consider this:

http://www.google.com/search?sclien...2118...0.4xEoJhryxWk&rlz=1Y1LUNP_enUS513US515

Ronald


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bosco said:


> Sounds familiar he only forgot to mention where he last dined and who he knows.


and how he's doing cardio and what a bad ass he is
js


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

POS thread. Guy is land-locked and asking about surf fishing when he plans on having a boat. Would be funny if it wasn't so stupid.
If you're legitimately prepping, learn to hand line instead of investing in high maintenance equipment. If you want to fish for fun then leave the prepper crap out of it and burn that 23 foot rod before someone sees you and dies laughing.


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

Drumdum said:


> Far as equipment,use spinning,that's fine. But downsize to 12, 9 and 7'.. Drop your size reels to 3000-6000 sizes. Use 6000 with 12' rod that can handle 8oz and bait.. Use 9 to throw 1to 2oz,can throw a stingsilver,hopkins,other lures,or double bottom rig.. Use 7'er for trout puppydrum and other species you may throw a grub for,as well as light sinker with bottom rig.. Max on bigger would be 20lb test mono,medium would be 15-20lb braid like fireline or power pro.. Smaller I would use 10 or even 6 crystal fireline,maybe 10 power pro..



That's close to what I fish with in Utah. I have a large selection of Cabela's Tourney Trail rods in 10' 9' 8' 7' 6' and in various actions, etcetera. I have some new Cabela's Salt Striker spinning reels in all of the sizes, but haven't been using them. Perhaps they're good for salt water, but that feature hasn't been needed yet.

I've been using my Abu Garcia Revo Rocket spinning reel:
REVO2RCKT35

http://www.cabelas.com/product/ABU-...md?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=revo+rocket

I also like my older (great quality) Magnesium Cabela's Prodigy (nothing like the current models with EVERYTHING changed except the name and a much greater amount of drag and an excellent drag) spinning reels in about the same size though I have them in both larger and smaller sizes.

My favorite rod for Utah fishing has been the 10' Tourney Trail 2 piece for large lures. I try the lighter rods for smaller lures, but I've focused on larger lures and caught rather large (for Utah) fish. I change up on equipment often to match it to lure weight and type of fishing.

From your post, I gather that I might use the same equipment I've been using or at least the same size. But, I'd be concerned about using magnesium reels around saltwater.

Would it really make much difference using the large Penn reels for surf fishing? I do have some SeaLine discontinued spinning reels that are smaller yet still large.

I'm also open to buying all new equipment for surf fishing.

Ronald


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

"Guy is land-locked ..."

I'm not a tree. I don't have roots. I don't even have family in Utah.

"... and asking about surf fishing when he plans on having a boat."

Someday. Not yet. When I do get a boat, I still will want to surf fish, so I'll start surf fishing first. The sailboat will mean more places to surf fish much more than fishing from the boat. I've done that and enjoyed it very much, but I want to surf fish regardless of future boating.

"... hand line ..." 

I've seen little kits in metal Altoids tins that some think is preparedness. That's not my style. I've seen little boxes in the bottom of a closet packed with seldom used sports equipment and that little unopened box has some cheap junk people hope to never use (and find it to be insufficient) yet call it preparedness. That's also not my style.

I have no problem with spending money on good surf fishing equipment and spending time learning it right the same as those who do it for enjoyment.

Besides, I'm also fishing for enjoyment.

Ronald


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

What you do is you get a rope and tie a hook on it. You can do that from a boat. Catch whatever you like. Researchers catch sharks and grouper that way. Can even use a heavy chain if rope is too whimpy for your taste. Good excercise...


----------



## Ronald H Levine (Jul 9, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> What greg said !
> 
> Let me add K.I.S.S.


It's all compromise -- somewhere in between the stick with some line wound around it for handline fishing as suggested by Anchorite and the really expensive reels with magnetically sealed bearings that easily cost five times more than my most expensive reel. I'm trying to be practical given that the major expenses for me compared to most in this fine group will be airfare and accommodations and perhaps a professional guide to help me learn right and learn fast and figure out the logistics to be at the right place at the right time considering I'll plan my surf fishing vacation in advance. The main expenses certainly won't be the equipment and having it to bring with me means that the precious few moments I have to fish at whichever destination isn't hindered nor made more complex by having to then put fishing on hold for some equipment shopping and line spooling, etcetera. I want to have that done long before the trip and the choices already made. But, the equipment choices need not be so complicated that one setup is a compromise for multiple types of fishing because I'm fine with having multiple different rods set up differently for the different fishing situations. I already have that now for all of the different fishing I do right here in Utah and I'm fine with having different surf fishing setups.

Basically, I see that as simple. Not as simple as hand fishing, but I did that enough when I was four years old off the boat docks. I design and build automated systems for industrial and military customers, so I can handle a little complexity. I think I'm right in the middle between the extremes of hand fishing and some of the much more pricy equipment.

I gave out information for those knowledgeable here to help me make some best equipment choices for me. I see some seemingly suggesting the full information is complicating it or even bragging, but that wasn't the intent. I intended to answer the question of what fish I'm targeting and where.

I hope this background and intentions mentioned helps the experienced fishermen here make equipment suggestions for me. Sure, there's preparedness and Zombies in the mix of discussion and I do appreciate humor and even invite it, but I hope it doesn't prevent serious discussion of surf fishing equipment. I'd sure appreciate advice specific to my multiple purposes and it will make my future first surf fishing vacation a good and rewarding learning experience.

Thanks in advance.

Ronald


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

DaBig2na said:


> Most any of the Drum guys have put 6 foot plus sharks on the beach using seventeen pound test and a 50 pound shock leader,; with at most, a Diawa 30 series surf casting reel or a 5000 series spinning reel.


Exactly! I use 12.5-13' rods rated 6-12 oz with quality 17# mono and a 50# shocker on an abu 6500. I have never felt undergunned.


----------

